# Pheasant up at 6200 ft?



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay so I live up on South Mountain (Draper) and my dog and I enjoy hiking the trails up here. Well not too far from our place we were walking and she goes on point. :?:

I thought it might be a deer as we see them all the time up here. As I walked closer here is what I found:




























Maybe I'm just not very smart, but why the heck would this guy be up that high? Did one of you guys lose him from a training session in Highland/Alpine/South Mountain?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I grew up hunting pheasants on the other side of that mountain you're hiking on. Long before Micron and Cabela's and all the development took over the mountain, there walked a boy and his dad through those hills, looking pheasants on a yearly basis. Every year we found a few up above where the Flash building sits. Guaranteed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like you got amazingly close!

I used to ride my bike up there all the time and saw a lot of upland game up that way, but dont think I ever saw pheasants...

Great pictures!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

On the lehi side of that mountain there is an awesome field for pheasants, and a good sized herd of elk hangs around there during the winter.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

90redryder said:


> On the lehi side of that mountain there is an awesome field for pheasants, and a good sized herd of elk hangs around there during the winter.


I know the elk very well. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Back when you could hunt on Camp Williams we used to wait for a snow storm and go up there and track them in the snow. We ALWAYS shot pheasants and even some quail up high like that. I also used to hunt them above Bountiful and Farmington the same way. We'd find them WAY above the lake line in the scrub oak. It was like hunting chukars with long tails.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JuddCT .....we saw a rooster last year on the South Slope. Elevation was close to 7600'.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you try to flush him? Seems like a tame bird to me. Maybe he got loose from someone's pen.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've spent one heck of alot of time in those hills. Climbed the fire tower too many times to count. Seen a few pheasants up there over the years. There are some hun's up there now too.

-DallanC


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > On the lehi side of that mountain there is an awesome field for pheasants, and a good sized herd of elk hangs around there during the winter.
> ...


Have they moved east onto the mountain yet? I havent seen them in a week or two.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You know I was surprised while looking for elk horns this last weekend, that I heard a rooster churping clear up where I did. So much so I had to wait and listen again because I thought there was no way one would be up where it was at. But sure enough it was a pheasant somewhere in the brush and trees.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

With all the development in the valley, where else do they have to go...

Great pics by the way.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

90redryder said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > 90redryder said:
> ...


Yes


----------

